# Orchestra/Conductor/Hall?? Annie Fischer -- Mozart PC 21



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Back in 2012, someone uploaded this performance of what seems to be a VHS recording (taped off TV broadcast??) ...






It _looks_ like a mid-1970s recording (???)

In the YouTube Comments section, no one can seem to identify Orchestra/Conductor/Hall.

Anyone here wanna take a shot at Orchestra/Conductor/Hall?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

I believe it's Péter Mura conducting the Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra from 1981.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Whatever, a great performance. What a wonderful pianist she was.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> I believe it's Péter Mura conducting the Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra from 1981.


Thx.

Agreed with DavidA about performance. 
So much from Eastern Bloc and USSR days that never made it to worldwide attention.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

For TC, a quick opinion needed (based on some comments from YT video):

For Mozart piano stuff, who do you prefer: Annie Fischer or Mitsuko Uchida?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I find them both rather 'ugly' in their playing.


----------

